# EWD Indoor Enclosure Setup



## mad_at_arms (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi guys,
I am in the process of setting up a new enclosure for my EWD.
It measures 120H x 120W x 75D(the enclosure that is!) and was previously set up for a python.






I have put a large shelf in the corner and fitted large branch. I also have made up a vertical branch that is about 75cm high which I am yet to affix.
I plan to make the LHS of the enclosure for heat and the right for cool/water.

For lighting I have fitted a 60cm Fluoro on the ceiling in the middle and about 30cm in from the rear wall. I have other fluoro fitted behind that and towards the RHS ( this will be for live plants)
Will the UVB rays travel to the bottom of the enclosure? 
How far until they are ineffective? Will a outback 10.0 type globe be better?

For heating I plan to have a globe in the top LH corner. Running throught the thermostat mounted rear wall. With a cage fitted, the globe will be about 10cm straight line from the branch. 
Will this be too close for my dragon?

I also would like to fit a heat source under the shelf and I am currently leaning towards a heat cord(adapted to a heat pad) mounted in the area created by the brackets.
Will a heat cord radiate as far as the hide directly underneath? (35cm away)

There is a vent mounted centrally as seen in the picture and 3 small 20 cent sized ones in the front.(which I figure will be useless once I add substrate) 
I feel like I should have some vents in the ceiling. Do I have to consider my water area when locating vents?
Any suggestions as to where to place them??

For the water area I will just use a plastic tub until I source a reasonable priced hand basin that I plan to plumb the waste water down into cupboard below.

Initally I will use marine carpet for the floor over a plastic sheet base. But later I would like to use a more natural looking substrate.
Any ideas?

If you have read this far I thank you for your patience and If you reply I thank you in advance.

Scored a sink! My nephew found one lying around at his work. Testing a 200W ceramic that came with the enclosure for main heat but I think it will be overkill.
Got some extra vents but unsure as to where to place them...?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 23, 2011)

bit of an update.





added another big branch and another shelf. I've fitted the heat cord under the LH shelf and meshed it. Running a 100W Globe and getting about 35C on the basking spot. I imagine it will go up a little with the glass in and furnishings fitted.






Sink fitted awaiting silastic.


----------



## veenarm (Jun 23, 2011)

How big is the dragon? If he fell into the sink, could he get out? (maybe put some silicon stairs in it ? )

Also, I think the ReptiGlo compact lights 13W range end at 45cm from top to bottom and the 26W end at about 70cm?

Can't remember will need to check the packaging!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 23, 2011)

She is about 15cm SVL nearly 40cm overall veenarm. I have some smaller branches, I could use as a ramp. Otherwise I was thinking about siliconing some small pieces of slate I have.
Will look into those Reptiglo.
Thanks


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 20, 2011)

Yay~! The enclosure is finished and in operation. 



Sorry its a poor pic, I will post some better ones soon and some of the "in progress"&nbsp;snaps.


----------



## Jewyy95 (Jul 20, 2011)

that is awesome


----------



## MathewB (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, thats awesome


----------



## 1woma (Jul 21, 2011)

fantastic, i dont know anything about EWD but great enclosure


----------



## Chris (Jul 21, 2011)

The sink is a good idea. Can the lizard get out of it though?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes she can, she is about 40cm total length. There is a piece of slate in the bottom for her to get traction(and to stop her pulling the plug out!) not to mention she could leap clear out it, if she desired. Lexi has got at least a 12 inch vertical leap.Edit: plus there is a branch running vertically that sits just above the water line.

Yes she can, she is about 40cm total length. There is a piece of slate in the bottom for her to get traction(and to stop her pulling the plug out!) not to mention she could leap clear out it, if she desired. Lexi has got at least a 12 inch vertical leap.Edit: plus there is a branch running vertically that sits just above the water line.

Captured this picture of her chillin' out yesterday.:lol:
Seems to be loving her new home!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jul 29, 2011)

Got a few more happy snaps

















She is really settled in now.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's the undershelf heat panel progress pics I've been meaning to put up.




Foil stuck on to reflect heat down. In retrospect I shouldn't have bothered with the foil.




Here I have screwed in the eyelet hooks and boxed in the heat areas with pine pieces.




I've cut the basic shape of the mesh that will screwed on.




The shelf is fitted and now I have to remember the route the heat cord is suppose to take.




I ran the cord through theshelf brackets the holes were filed smooth.




Mesh is now fitted and I folded the front up under the shelf so there were no rough edges of the mesh exposed.
I have secured it with 10 screws which are still access-able after I fitted the fake rocks.




In place view.
I used a 3.5 metre cord and the surface temp with the fake rock over (12mm thick)the top stays at about 22-24 C overnite with no other heat source going. Doing it again I would have use a bit longer cord and made my runs a bit closer together.


----------



## mudgudgeon (Sep 9, 2011)

looks good. 
do you have any trouble catching your dragon in there?
How often do you handle it? looks like it would have plenty of laces to hide


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks mud.
I don't have problems with catching her, as soon as she sees her feed bucket or the zip lock bags that I dust the insects in, she is straight down and waiting for me to open the door.
Also I don't go out of my way to handle her, as she will readily jump on my arm or chest (but I don't kid myself it isn't affection she just wants food!!), so no need to initiate contact.
She has main 3 areas she can hide and uses them all.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 15, 2011)

Done a clean out last week, so I got a couple of shots without the glass in.


----------



## julespython (Oct 15, 2011)

What's the substrate ya using there


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 15, 2011)

Coco peat and play sand.


----------



## julespython (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay. Does the coco peat do a good job. Where can ya get some from?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't have any problems with it. However I won't be mixing sand with it next time. The sand gets in the glass tracks and is unpleasant on the ears.
Bunnings will have it.


----------

